# Wilfa Grinder



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I thought id just do a quick post about the Wilfa coffee grinder which I recently bought.

There seems to be a lot of talk about this, probably because of the price, the fact it's made with Tim Wendleboe, and with the various positive reviews from people James Hoffman.

I got this grinder through Workshop coffee for £95, free postage and included a free bag of coffee (which is delicious). Just thought I'd share some of my views on it:

- great price

- small footprint

- quiet grinding

- easy to use with the 'aeropress/French press' settings etc

- grinds very quickly

- good grind consistency

- low rpm to maintain flavour

I should probably mention that this grinder won't do espresso - just filter. I find the given grind sizes work pretty well for aeropress, so I'd assume the same for the other settings too.

I can't really give any negatives for the price to be honest. The grind bin really isn't a problem at all, there's a nice grove which you can easily dispense the coffee through.

So in total, a great grinder which is amazing for the price - looks awesome and most importantly makes great coffee! I'd really recommend it!

Let me know now if you've got any questions about this. I've added some photos below.

Thanks,

Rory


----------



## veveveve0 (Oct 30, 2017)

In other more US centred forums the encore is the go to starter grinder-is this comparable to that? It's cheaper to get the Wilfa in the UK I believe


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

veveveve0 said:


> In other more US centred forums the encore is the go to starter grinder-is this comparable to that? It's cheaper to get the Wilfa in the UK I believe


It's a great grinder for brewed, but it's not intended for espresso. So, if the Encore grinds for espresso, then they're not comparable.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beth71 said:


> It's a great grinder for brewed, but it's not intended for espresso. So, if the Encore grinds for espresso, then they're not comparable.


The Encore & Virtuoso are not really aimed at espresso.

https://www.baratza.com/choosing-your-grinder/


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Despite not being aimed specifically at espresso, and according to the marketing literature the Encore as a general purpose grinder does, I think, grind for espresso pretty well. At least when the bits above the burrs are correctly configured. Recently in desperation, after trying with a tired hario, bought one for my daughter to go with the Classic I had just given to her. Does the job pretty well I think. Out of the box, it didn't grind fine enough and needed the above mentioned part/washer/shim turning by 180 degrees - a fix not mentioned in the manual, but the info is provided by baratza's support team on Youtube!


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi! yeah its definitely comparable to the encore, and a lot of people actually prefer it to the encore - especially given that its almost 50 quid cheaper (i got mine for £95 delivered plus a bag of workshop coffee for free). I think basically the Wilfa is just quite new. Its only been on the market for around a year, and only been easily available from UK distributors for a few months. SO i reckon when more people get their hands on one, the word will quickly spread.

If you want to see a great comparison video by a very well respected coffee expert then check out James Hoffman's side by side comparison of the wilfa and the encore on youtube:


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

rgoodcoffee said:


> ...
> 
> If you want to see a great comparison video by a very well respected coffee expert then check out James Hoffman's side by side comparison of the wilfa and the encore on youtube:
> 
> ...


It was that exact video that persuaded me the Wilfa did NOT suit requirements. I believe Mr Hoffman explains he does not do espresso at home (he leaves that for his working day) and purely brews, and the features of the Wilfa make it a winner over the Encore for that method.

Edit: Apologies, although I previously saw the video you linked, it was not the one that made me maker up my mind. It was another Jim7 vid about the Wilfa, here:


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got one of these and very happy with it for filter coffee as that's all I drink at home. Cheap and works well, winner!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi! yeah its definitely comparable to the encore, and a lot of people actually prefer it to the encore - especially given that its almost 50 quid cheaper (i got mine for £95 delivered plus a bag of workshop coffee for free). I think basically the Wilfa is just quite new. Its only been on the market for around a year, and only been easily available from UK distributors for a few months. SO i reckon when more people get their hands on one, the word will quickly spread.
> 
> If you want to see a great comparison video by a very well respected coffee expert then check out James Hoffman's side by side comparison of the wilfa and the encore on youtube:


I nearly bought this yesterday on workshop coffee (setting my friend up with brewed) when you bought the grinder did they advertise that it came with a free bag of coffee?

There is a definitely significant room for reviews on this grinder.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hey! No they didn't advertise that it came with a free bag of coffee - but they included one anyway. It wasn't a full sized one, just 150g i think - but the full bag is like £13 so i didn't mind too much that it wasn't a full bag, it was still very tasty.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info, yeah his review of the Wilfa is good too.

For espresso this isn't going to do the job at all, and it's not advertised to. But it seems that a lot of people who work in the coffee business don't bother with espresso at home for a number of reasons (cost, space, time spent 'dialing in' etc). Personally i've given up with home espresso and just do filter now at home, and this wilfa grinder is absolutely perfect for my needs. But thats just me


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Sounds like yet another happy Wilfa customer.

How does it compare to the Graef you had before?


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I was close to getting one of these but thought I'd rather save up for an espresso grinder, as space is limited and use the hand grinder (Hausgrind) for brews, just me enjoying filter in the household.

From the many happy customers on CFUK I assume it's not really an issue but from the interwebs, I heard that the Wilfa grinder has a narrow window i.e. usually leave the setting in the AeroPress range for the mentioned and V60 and the Filter settings section are too course for the pour-overs. Have users found this to be true or is it a load of horse?


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> Sounds like yet another happy Wilfa customer.
> 
> How does it compare to the Graef you had before?


Much better i think, also more convenient with the grounds basket integrated


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

IggyK said:


> I was close to getting one of these but thought I'd rather save up for an espresso grinder, as space is limited and use the hand grinder (Hausgrind) for brews, just me enjoying filter in the household.
> 
> From the many happy customers on CFUK I assume it's not really an issue but from the interwebs, I heard that the Wilfa grinder has a narrow window i.e. usually leave the setting in the AeroPress range for the mentioned and V60 and the Filter settings section are too course for the pour-overs. Have users found this to be true or is it a load of horse?


yeah that makes sense, are you using an espresso machine too or just for filter? If its just for filter I think wilfa is a great option. What do you mean about the narrow grind window ?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

IggyK said:


> I was close to getting one of these but thought I'd rather save up for an espresso grinder, as space is limited and use the hand grinder (Hausgrind) for brews, just me enjoying filter in the household.
> 
> From the many happy customers on CFUK I assume it's not really an issue but from the interwebs, I heard that the Wilfa grinder has a narrow window i.e. usually leave the setting in the AeroPress range for the mentioned and V60 and the Filter settings section are too course for the pour-overs. Have users found this to be true or is it a load of horse?


yes this is corect from what I've seen in a few weeks of owning one. Kalita brews are in the AERO range depending on quantity and bean type. Haven't needed to go further than that either way for V60 or aeropress either. That's what I use it for so it works very well. My only complaint is that you need to hold the top of the hopper when grinding as it has a tendency to wander if you don't.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

rgoodcoffee said:


> yeah that makes sense, are you using an espresso machine too or just for filter? If its just for filter I think wilfa is a great option. What do you mean about the narrow grind window ?


Just filter but will eventually get a machine for spro so will need a suitable Grinder. For the time being as it's just me the hand grinder is fine I don't mind. I think I read it from workshop coffee/roasters that the ideal setting is in the AeroPress window rather than the Filter section. Saying that could be just their opinion. The Wilfa looks pretty smart to grace the kitchen if I needed one I'll probably get the Wilfa.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anybody had any problems with the small "grind" button on the side of the machine? Had my Wilfa for around 18 months now & yesterday it started to splutter once pressed, occasionally stopping. I had to press it a couple of times to finish the grind process. Don't really want (or expect!) to have to fork out for a new one!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Has anybody had any problems with the small "grind" button on the side of the machine? Had my Wilfa for around 18 months now & yesterday it started to splutter once pressed, occasionally stopping. I had to press it a couple of times to finish the grind process. Don't really want (or expect!) to have to fork out for a new one!


Where did you buy it from as I am sure they have a 5 year warranty


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Where did you buy it from as I am sure they have a 5 year warranty


seems crazy, but I can't remember. I think it was from Sweden, £70 delivered on a special deal.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

On off switch is on the side, and grind button on the front on my model.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> seems crazy, but I can't remember. I think it was from Sweden, £70 delivered on a special deal.


if it was Sweden then contact them as they offer very good service normally and will send a new one without the need to return


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Jez H said:


> Has anybody had any problems with the small "grind" button on the side of the machine? Had my Wilfa for around 18 months now & yesterday it started to splutter once pressed, occasionally stopping. I had to press it a couple of times to finish the grind process. Don't really want (or expect!) to have to fork out for a new one!


I've had similar problems with one earlier. It's not in use anymore, but the symptom was that it just ran a few seconds before stopping and I often had to press the button multiple times before it started to grind. Don't think I contacted them or tried to return it since I'd just gotten a manual grinder and didn't use it.

I suspected it was more an issue with the potentiometer or electronics than the button, which I believe is just a simple button.

Definitely try to reach out to them and see what they can do. If the shop doesn't want to hear about it you can try contacting Wilfa directly too.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll go back through my old emails to find out where I bought it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'll go back through my old emails to find out where I bought it!


Try Slurp

https://www.slurp.coffee/en/product-category/grinders/


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Try Slurp
> 
> https://www.slurp.coffee/en/product-category/grinders/


Ha, cheers mate. It was them. Just e-mailed them! I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks everybody for your help & advice.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, Slurp got in touch with Wilfa for me & they are sending me a new grinder. Great customer service & happy days. Interestingly, Slurp asked for the serial number from the bottom of the machine & there wasn't one, which she found strange. I even took a photo for her.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well at least you have one coming.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Jony said:


> Well at least you have one coming.


Absolutely. Couldn't ask for more!


----------

